# sneaking in for a little reasurrance please?



## Wantabean

hi :wave: 
i have just jumped over from ttc thread for a little reasurrance. i am on cd28 of 28 and i am flaming terrified to test. i really think i am pg but due to losing 5 bubs i am more nervous than i have ever been before. i kinda want to know if i am coz my recurrent mc investigation starts on tuesday. does anyone have any advice please? 
xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Babe I suppose the only thing to do is test! At least then you will know either way. It will be hard and scary after what you've been through but you'll be ok darling! Lots of luck, love and hugs xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

I can't imagine how frightening it is for you, but the only way to know is to test. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Wantabean

well i did test this am and got my :bfp: i am so excited but bliming terrified. thanks guys xx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats!! :hugs: I know how terrifying it can be.. you are not alone! But for the meantime... :wohoo:


----------



## Wantabean

thank you so much xx


----------



## gumb69

congrats on your bfp.
can you ring the dr where you are getting your tests. i know some girls who unfortunately suffered multiple m/c's. when they got their last bfp's their tests were rushed along and they went on full term.
some were low progesterone others uterine killer cells, best of luck.


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i will call them before going in. its too late now as willbe shut. its in the epu so they should have everything they need. told them i was gona keep trying so they kinda know there was a chance. thanks for all your support.

xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations missus!
Right, that's it I am definitely starting the PAL Bonfire Babies thread xx


----------



## Wantabean

YAY!! i will def join. how are you feeling? xx


----------



## Tulip

Not crappy enough!! xx


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Fantastic! Congratulations! SO pleased for you.:happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

tulip dnt think you dnt feel crappy enough there is plenty of time for that. lol i read your ruby's story and spent a good hour crying then went to my mums and showed her it. we both think you are 1 of the bravest woman i have ever had the privilege of speaking to. my heart goes out to you. i hope this pregnancy goes brilliantly for you and i will pray for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

39YrMumtoOne said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations! SO pleased for you.:happydance:

thank you so much it really means a lot to me. everyone is so supportive it gives me the strength i need . xxx


----------



## Tulip

Wantabean said:


> tulip dnt think you dnt feel crappy enough there is plenty of time for that. lol i read your ruby's story and spent a good hour crying then went to my mums and showed her it. we both think you are 1 of the bravest woman i have ever had the privilege of speaking to. my heart goes out to you. i hope this pregnancy goes brilliantly for you and i will pray for you :hugs: xxxx

Aww thank you darling. Her bravery has kept me going. As for you... I don't know if I'd still be a functioning person with five angels to cherish. Lots of love and sticky vibes xx


----------



## pollypop20

Hey Wannabean, Way to go :thumbup: like you i had 4 m/c and never thought i would be able to carry another baby but yes i can !!! Im now 23+ and fell pregnant pretty fast after my last m/c.So good luck hun and try not to worry too much , it will all come good in the end.If I can do it anyone can.Let us all know how you get on at docs :happydance:

Lots of luck 
P xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

pollypop you have no idea how much that means to me. everyone else just says o your young it will happen. its great to talk to girls who have done it. apt is in 3 hours and i shall be right back to let you know. did they find a reason for your losses? xxx


----------



## pollypop20

No , Wantabean, I was due to go to the m/c clinic the week after i found out i was pregnant again so i just cancelled it :) , they did all the blood tests ect but everything came back normal so the clinic was really a support for woman who had multiple m/c. Im so happy for you, i know exactly how you are feeling right now (i was the same,terrified but so excited).Make sure you come straight on and let me know how you get on hun .
Sending lots of good luck your way.
P xxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

tulip yeah it has def been hard. its so nice to be open about it for a change. i am def getting there and i honestly believe my religion has helped a lot. i do still get my bad days and my very bad days but feel a lot calmer these days. reading ruby's story brought it back but has given me the strength to fight for this lil one. i didnt get to say goodbye to my lil ones and i will regret that to the day i die.the hardest thing for me was i didnt have anyone to talk to about. i got so obsessd after#4 that i was counting down the days till his due date. ended up going into complete meltdown. i did try to talk to my mum about it and everytime she pretend not to hear. 3 days before his due date i had complete melt down and started just screaming and her reply was 'o i didn't know you were still upset' i couldn't speak from shock. :shrug: 
garry however took me out to cemetry with flowers and my scan photos and i finally lay my baby down inbeside my gran. garry then took me away for dinner and proposed then the next day got me the puppy i wanted. :)
woah sorry for long spiel never written any of this down and couldn't stop xxx


----------



## Wantabean

my mum did support me through last mc. i guess she just never realised how much i was hurting xx


----------



## Wantabean

pollypop20 said:


> No , Wantabean, I was due to go to the m/c clinic the week after i found out i was pregnant again so i just cancelled it :) , they did all the blood tests ect but everything came back normal so the clinic was really a support for woman who had multiple m/c. Im so happy for you, i know exactly how you are feeling right now (i was the same,terrified but so excited).Make sure you come straight on and let me know how you get on hun .
> Sending lots of good luck your way.
> P xxxxx

yeah gona ask about progesterone 2. i will be straight home dnt you guys worry lol thanks so much for your support :hugs: xx


----------



## pollypop20

Are you going to the early pregnancy clinic for your scan Wantabean? Im sure like me you have been there so many times that you sit watching the lucky ones comes out with their scan pics and pray that your one of them too.After so many m/c you just expect it to be bad lnews but stay positive and skip out of that door with your scan pic :) i did lol.It gets harder and more terrifing but with faith you will get there :) .I ended up getting totally obsessed with my due dates that i thought i was going mad but when i least expected it i discovered i was pregnant.Then you have the worry of counting the weeks ,each milestone you get by your then nervous about the next one.Im still nervous each morning when i wake up that i put the doppler on just to keep my mind at ease.I will be signing back on later to find out how you got on and will be thinking of you until then.xxx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah its at the early pregnancy unit. mine is the worst coz there are always heavily pg women lining the corridors waiting for scans. only once did they put me in private rom and thats only coz i was shouting at god to listen :blush: i will def get a doppler if i get that far lol i would never have the bloody thing off lol thanks for your support. will talk to you later 
ps even if its just a sac i will be bringing home a pic lol


----------



## Wantabean

ps pollypop where abouts in scotland do you stay? xx


----------



## pollypop20

Im in Ayrshire atm xxx


----------



## Wantabean

cool. am in the shinning, sparkling city of stirling :rofl:


----------



## Wantabean

right off to appointment be back soon


----------



## pollypop20

Good luck sweety got my fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## Wantabean

well i am back. went early so got taken early. they done sod all!!!! I am however getting scanned on friday though. they had to changeeverything coz am already pg. bit upset they didnt do anything but talk. I did meet my consultant and on friday my 'management plan' will be starting. seems like its a constant wait to get things started. :growlmad: bloody consultant turned round and said that he was sure i wouldnt mc again. I have heard that everytime since first mc.
really quite disapointed


----------



## pollypop20

Thats a shame you didnt get anything done :( but not long till friday :) just stay positive until then Kirstie. Hopefully you will see your baby then :) ....Keep strong xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i am def gona try. i feel more pg now than i have ever felt so at least thats something!! i am terrified for friday now. I have never before had a 'good' scan :sad2: 
i feel so sick today. probably lack of sleep.
gona buy a digi today and hope i get a 'pregnant'. never had one before
how are you?
xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congrats on your :bfp: love! :happydance: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you so much!! i am somewhere between 9 weeks and 4 weeks but no idea where!! lol we are about the same age!! i feel like the baby lol


----------



## Tulip

Hi sweetie so sorry to hear about your meltdown - I would have been the same and worse. Not long til Friday - you WILL see your bean! xx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you and yes i shall. lol 
gona go nap am exhausted lol xxx


----------



## pollypop20

Hey Kirstie did you buy a digi test ?


----------



## Wantabean

pollypop20 said:


> Hey Kirstie did you buy a digi test ?

hi :wave: yeah i bought 2 lol done one straight away and got a pregnant and 1-2 weeks. i then done 2nd one there the now and got 2-3 weeks :happydance: woooo


----------



## pollypop20

whey way to gooooo :) , bet ur sooo excited ....just 2 more days till u see little bean on that scan hun so happy for you :) xxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i cant wait! its name is now spud lol due to only being able to eat potatoes lol i am so tired again :( will speak soon xxx


----------



## pollypop20

Spud lol my little one got th name buddha from the epu as she was all curled up like a buddha and it kinda stuck ...think the poor wee soul going to end up being called that as i cannot think of a name for her :) good luck for tomoro sweety :) xxx


----------



## pollypop20

Hey Krstie , not heard from you since you went for ur scan hun :( hope everything went ok ?? TC xxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hey sorry it was hectic weekend. they thought i was to early to see anything so they have taken blood on friday and then again so i am now sitting not so patiently to find out results this am. i really need hcg to have doubled. getting more bloods tomorrow am. so nervous. how are you? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

so got blood results back and fridays was 663 and sundays was 1355 so they have more than doubled :happydance: i am now booked in tomorrow for scan and more bloods done. thank goodness xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Fab news hun :D Woohoo! Praying all goes well at your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you so much. i am really nervous but so excited 2 :happydance: how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Wantabean said:


> thank you so much. i am really nervous but so excited 2 :happydance: how are you feeling? xxx

Awwww. How far will you be hun when you have the scan? I bet today is going so slow for you. Im very well thank you, been having really bad MS these past few days but just gotta keep reminding myself that its a good sign :)

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## pollypop20

Whayyyyyy thank god kirstie , i was getting worried :) but glad things are looking good for you ...Im good thanks :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

i must be about 5 weeks i reckon. i just need it to be in the right place now. fxd lol i have had bad ms but i want more lol not too bad today. have slept loads though and my bbs are killing me :happydance: thanks guys. will let you know asap tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## pollypop20

Got everything crossed for you hun :) ....xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hope everything went well dear :hugs:


----------

